# Update on Tylan use



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you didn't read my earlier post, I finally decided to use Tylan for Nikki's tear stains as a last resort. I didn't like the idea of using an antibiotic, but Nikki's tear staining has been horrible, and nothing has worked.

Nikki has been on a daily dose of 1/16th of a teaspoon. 3 more days to go. I have already noticed that she has stopped staining right around her eyes, and there is no "gunky" build up. 

I'm happily surprised, as I have *never* seen her without tear stains. I hope it lasts! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea, that is just great......I hope it last too!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

All it took was one round for us. That was at least 3 years ago! Our vet is still amazed at how well it worked.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

short term only as tylan is the lowest dose for things such as colitis and metronidazole has to be compounded down for small dogs so if your dog has more serious bowel issues and needs antibiotics you do not want them to be immune to tylan due to extended use. Also i learned yesterday as i got it for my dd colitis that it was originally made for chickens so they said to wear gloves when making capsules for dd due to membranes with human mouth vs chicken. Sounds funny but the girl specifically told me to be careful with the powder in the air and on hands. She is the person who does all medicines for the internal medicine specialist i took dd to. DD is only 7lbs and ims told me metronidazole has to be compounded for her and easier to dose with tylan powder but it is really bitter tasting.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Atheena is all cleared up for now, at 3.5 years old. We've tried probably 4 trials of antibiotics over the last three years with mixed results. She seems to be gradually improving though and I'm noticing patterns of seasonal air borne sensitivity that are not tear-staining. 

It may be possible also that allergic eye goobers make a breeding ground for the red yeast, in my case and I just have to be on the watch!

good luck!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah!! I am so happy for you and for Nikki! 

I was wondering if the Tylan would work if put in a gel capsule. If it is bitter, my finicky eaters would never touch their food with something bitter in it. Maybe putting it in one of these small, flavored capsules would be a better delivery system??? Has anyone ever used those flavored gel capsules? They have the tiny capsules (the size of the small benadryl capsules) for cats in a chicken flavor and a beef flavor. The dog capsules are larger, but I'm hoping 1/16th of a teaspoon of Tylan will fit in the tiny capsules as the size jumps a bit from the cat capsules to the dog capsules. 

I've seen the pill pockets but have never tried them on my finicky eaters. If they bit into the pockets and found the bitter center, I'm afraid that would be the end of the pill pockets usefullness. :yucky: I would sure appreciate any info on those empty flavored gel caps if anyone knows anything about them.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i got the tiny gel capsules from vet yesterday and they said to use funnel and put capsule in back of styro foam cup to fill capsule and she said to wear gloves 

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Mar 17 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747427


> Yeah!! I am so happy for you and for Nikki!
> 
> I was wondering if the Tylan would work if put in a gel capsule. If it is bitter, my finicky eaters would never touch their food with something bitter in it. Maybe putting it in one of these small, flavored capsules would be a better delivery system??? Has anyone ever used those flavored gel capsules? They have the tiny capsules (the size of the small benadryl capsules) for cats in a chicken flavor and a beef flavor. The dog capsules are larger, but I'm hoping 1/16th of a teaspoon of Tylan will fit in the tiny capsules as the size jumps a bit from the cat capsules to the dog capsules.
> 
> I've seen the pill pockets but have never tried them on my finicky eaters. If they bit into the pockets and found the bitter center, I'm afraid that would be the end of the pill pockets usefullness. :yucky: I would sure appreciate any info on those empty flavored gel caps if anyone knows anything about them.[/B]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats great news, Suzan, I hope you see her totally stain free soon! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the Tylan is working on Nikki. Where are the pics?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is wonderful!!! Sophie's hair around her eyes seemed to grow out white very quickly. I used the Angel's Glow which contains Tylosain for Sophie for only about a week or so and it cleared her tear stains up and they've never come back. I just barely sprinkled it in some plain yogurt for her and fed if off a spoon or mixed it with shredded boiled chicken - that was the only way I could get her to eat it. I tried putting it in a pill pocket and boy was that a mess. Never thought about using capsules.

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

www.torpac.com is the capsules they gave me size #4 (0.21ml)

click on veterinary capsules then click on link to small animals and the tiny capsules show up and they are clear


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!! I'm so happy that it has worked for NiKki :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 18 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747599


> www.torpac.com is the capsules they gave me size #4 (0.21ml)
> 
> click on veterinary capsules then click on link to small animals and the tiny capsules show up and they are clear[/B]


Thank you, dwerten. I had found some that are flavored which I think might be helpful. I don't have any trouble pilling my pets, but it is always better to make things as pleasant as possible. Unfortunately, you have to buy in a large quantity from this site, but the price is very reasonable. I am looking at the capsules for cats as they are the smallest available on this site in the flavored capsules. The size of the 'cat capsule'  is a size 3 which is a bit larger than the size for you referenced, but the size 3 is still quite small. Here is the link:

Flavored Capsules

Again, thanks for the info. :heart: I think if my vet doesn't have any which I can use, I may go ahead and buy the flavored. They don't 'appear' to have any die in them but I am still researching that. They are pharmaceutical grade (and even Kosher certified for those looking for Kosher products).


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news. :chili:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Mar 18 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747795


> Thank you, dwerten. I had found some that are flavored which I think might be helpful. I don't have any trouble pilling my pets, but it is always better to make things as pleasant as possible. Unfortunately, you have to buy in a large quantity from this site, but the price is very reasonable. I am looking at the capsules for cats as they are the smallest available on this site in the flavored capsules. The size of the 'cat capsule'  is a size 3 which is a bit larger than the size for you referenced, but the size 3 is still quite small. Here is the link:
> 
> Flavored Capsules
> 
> Again, thanks for the info. :heart: I think if my vet doesn't have any which I can use, I may go ahead and buy the flavored. They don't 'appear' to have any die in them but I am still researching that. They are pharmaceutical grade (and even Kosher certified for those looking for Kosher products).[/B]


Perri had some Tylan when he was younger - he is picky too and I had no problem mixing it in some wet food. He ate it without a problem. I would try that first before the hassle of the capsules.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is good to know ims was concerned if it was too bitter if she liked the food before she would not eat it after putting this in it 


QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Mar 18 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747963


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Mar 18 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747795





> Thank you, dwerten. I had found some that are flavored which I think might be helpful. I don't have any trouble pilling my pets, but it is always better to make things as pleasant as possible. Unfortunately, you have to buy in a large quantity from this site, but the price is very reasonable. I am looking at the capsules for cats as they are the smallest available on this site in the flavored capsules. The size of the 'cat capsule'  is a size 3 which is a bit larger than the size for you referenced, but the size 3 is still quite small. Here is the link:
> 
> Flavored Capsules
> 
> Again, thanks for the info. :heart: I think if my vet doesn't have any which I can use, I may go ahead and buy the flavored. They don't 'appear' to have any die in them but I am still researching that. They are pharmaceutical grade (and even Kosher certified for those looking for Kosher products).[/B]


Perri had some Tylan when he was younger - he is picky too and I had no problem mixing it in some wet food. He ate it without a problem. I would try that first before the hassle of the capsules.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that Tylan is working for Nikki. Raine has been on Angels Eyes for a month now and I noticed only some improvement. Not sure how long we'll continue with it, probably another week or two. But if it comes back, we may try Tylan down the road.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 19 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748154


> Glad to hear that Tylan is working for Nikki. Raine has been on Angels Eyes for a month now and I noticed only some improvement. Not sure how long we'll continue with it, probably another week or two. But if it comes back, we may try Tylan down the road.[/B]


Angel's Eyes is Tylan, just a dilluted version. It's Tylan powder mixed with beef liver to make it taste better.


----------

